# Can OE Brakes from a GTI/Golf R be swapped over?



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Being as though I'm waiting on an R-Line w/ 20" wheels to show up, and knowing that the factory brakes on these aren't anything substantial, wondering if I can not just score an OE set from someone parting out a car or looking to do a BBK, but if being that we are talking MQB to MQB, will calipers/carriers/rotors bolt right up from a Golf R or GTI?


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

I had the same thought and question when we were test driving the Tig a at dealership that is mod friendly/aware but they didn't have that answer. I'd assume if it works, it'll take different rotors and maybe caliper adapter brackets to space them properly.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Why? The Golf R and GTI PP uses 340mm brakes up front. Not much, if any of an upgrade.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

I've found them to be strong. No they don't have an enthusiast's bite, yet they do a good job. Before ordering yours did you test drive one with enough miles on it for the brakes to be broken in?

VW mentioned the brakes in their press release: "An impressive braking system matches the Tiguan’s athletic performance. At the front there are 13.4-inch –diameter vented discs, with 11.8-inch-diameter solid discs at the rear." They're already at 340 up front, so maybe some pads and/or lines could give you the feel...


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just referenced VW’s site and spec pages and I see you’re right. The rears on the Golf R are slightly larger and vented as opposed to solid. But that’s rotors. I can’t imagine the Tiguan’s calipers match that of the Golf R. My original concern was having that goofy look of huge wheels with tiny rotors. That all being said, I bet the swap should be direct bolt-on. Is it not the point of the MQB platform to be able to build multiple vehicles using similar components? If we already have the same front rotors as a Golf R then if the calipers are better they should bolt to the same spindle locations.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm in it for the looks too, but also for better bite. My wife and I are trading in our '17 Golf R and my '12 modded WRX for an '18 Tig for our growing family. Both of our cars have fixed calipers, I had swapped out the floaters on my WRX for the jdm fixed. There's a world of difference in feel and response to be gained there. Lines won't do much, pads might help. I don't think anything short an R kit or some BBK would make make much difference vs pads in stopping distance. But an R or BBK would be a solid jump, and that's what we really want.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Nrth7 said:


> I'm in it for the looks too, but also for better bite. My wife and I are trading in our '17 Golf R and my '12 modded WRX for an '18 Tig for our growing family. Both of our cars have fixed calipers, I had swapped out the floaters on my WRX for the jdm fixed. There's a world of difference in feel and response to be gained there. Lines won't do much, pads might help. I don't think anything short an R kit or some BBK would make make much difference vs pads in stopping distance. But an R or BBK would be a solid jump, and that's what we really want.


Get rid of the rubber guide bushings and get the brass bushings Tyrolsport offers. Then you get fixed front calipers instead of the semi-floating calipers 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Nrth7 said:


> I'm in it for the looks too, but also for better bite. My wife and I are trading in our '17 Golf R and my '12 modded WRX for an '18 Tig for our growing family. Both of our cars have fixed calipers, I had swapped out the floaters on my WRX for the jdm fixed. There's a world of difference in feel and response to be gained there. Lines won't do much, pads might help. I don't think anything short an R kit or some BBK would make make much difference vs pads in stopping distance. But an R or BBK would be a solid jump, and that's what we really want.


I think a BBK is solely going to be for looks on a vehicle like this, but only worthwhile if you were running some seriously open faced wheels with thin spokes. I think scoring some R front calipers and then full rear setup would help quite a bit. And then when the rotors get worn down enough I’d switch to Cryo treated ones from the likes of Centric on TireRack.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bbk is an upgrade, but performance often negated by people putting low dust pads because brake dust will dirty their wheels.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I checked on ECS’s website what the OE Golf R calipers look like and for some reason thought they got dual pistons on the front. Alas they do not. So I wonder how much better the single piston fronts on the R are than the Tiguan’s. Especially if they are running the same size rotors. If they’re similar enough I’d probably try to fit the R logo retaining spring onto my OE calipers.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Granted, one is heavier, but after having both, the Tig brakes are mush vs the R. I'll swap asap.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I've done the swap on my Tiguan for the front. There is no performance benefit, they are identical brakes with the exception of the R emblem plate and the pads are dustier on the R (same size but different brand). I swapped only because I put Audi TTS brakes on my Golf and had the R brakes sitting around and thought it would be cool to have the R emblem on my R-Line.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

This is being discussed on multiple threads and some still keep thinking it's an upgrade and they need to swap "ASAP". 

The front rotors are the same part number between the Golf R, GTI PP and the Tiguan... therefore they are not an upgrade. The Golf R does have a different part number for pads so most likely it's a more aggressive design. The standard GTI has smaller brakes and would obviously be a downgrade.

Changing pads and possible more aggressive rotors followed by lines would be a big improvement without spending money you don't need to on the a caliper that does not perform any better.



> I checked on ECS’s website what the OE Golf R calipers look like and for some reason thought they got dual pistons on the front. Alas they do not


A lot still think that Golf R have dual pistons after the MKIV R32 got them, but that was the only R that did and since then they've always just been 340mm rotors, although the anti rattle clips LOOK a lot cooler if that's what you're after


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

I have done both the front and rear Golf R swap on mine. Tiguan rears are 300x11mm solid discs, Golf R are 310x22mm vented discs. Rears bolt right up, only thing to be aware of is you need to swap the electric ebrake motors from your stock calipers over, as the R calipers do not include them.


----------

